# New Tank



## ApXWingman (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey,

So I am fairly new to aquariums. I had goldfish when I was younger, but I got back into the hobby recently after successfully housing fire bellied toads in a tank. I have done lots of research (still doing research) as I will be getting some fish to start an aquarium for my computer room. I am picking up a tank from a buddy from work (most likely on the weekend). He cleaned out the tank already, but he told me that he used bleach. Obviously this will need to be thoroughly cleaned before putting anything in the tank. I am just wondering, what is the best way to clean the tank that has been cleaned with bleach to make it safe for animals/plants?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I would hose it thoroughly (if possible) with just water...to get rid of the residue, and then, just double up on the declorinator when adding water. So if the recommended dosage to 'age' water is 5ml per 30 gal, I'd put in 10ml per 30 gal. That's what I do with "new" tanks, except nowadays I like to clean with vinegar rather than bleach. I can't tolerate the chlorine fumes too well.

Al


----------



## ApXWingman (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the advice. I was just going to take it outside and give it a good thorough rinse and I was thinkning of using vineager as well to help clean it. I will use the dechlorine as well.

ThankS!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 on good rinse and double declorinator, vinegar and razor blades work well to remove old hard water deposits.


----------



## ApXWingman (Oct 23, 2011)

from what he told me it is pretty clean looking and clear. It is just that he used water and bleach to clean it. I think what I will do is rinse it, then use vinegar to clean it, rinse a couple more times then use the dechlorinator and then another rinse. I really don't want to put fish in and then lose them because of this. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You're not going to add for fish for about a month while the tank cycles therefore all the bleach should be gone by then.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As mentioned the bleach will be gone now that it is dry, and you won't be putting fish in the the tank immedietely. A cleaning with vinegar will neutralize any bleach that was in the tank.


----------

